# maybe preg?



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

okay, so here is just one of my three girls that were thrown in with my males she has always been bigger, but im worried she might be preg could someone help me? is she preg or did she just gain some weight.? 

View attachment 80530
View attachment 80538
mind you the tank is only till next week and she was getting stressed


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

It's very hard to tell in this picture is she has a tummy. If your females and males had been together for more than 4 days, I would just assume they're pregnant and treat them as such. Usually they have a 3ish week gestation period and really start showing around the 16th day.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

How long has it been since then? Normal gestation is about 21 days.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

well i went on business for 2 weeks i have no idea when my ex bf put them together when he left i came home, and found them all in a cage. She has always been a little larger but im worried all 3 are preg.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

okay, well false alarm what i thought was a girl turned out to be a girl he just dropped his balls.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

So it looks like two babies have sort of a mask going on one is a boy other a girl they are mobile and peach fuzzy its so awesome. I think gimchi babies might be dumbos not sure though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

